# please help on supreceur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

at the moment I have a panic on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, we did my d reg jab tonight and the bottle is coming to the end, it took us a while to get it in the syringe, we finally filled it or so I thought........everytime I inject I can feel the liquid going in, I didnt tonight, I am now wondering if I had any there?














??, DH said about doing another one with the other bottle but I was afraid, can somebody help??!!, do you always feel it going in?, what would happen if I dont inject enough supreceur, I am thinking as it is not stimming drugs it wouldnt be so bad, I am reallyu panicking now!!!! can someone help?







Thanks xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi binkyboo,

Don't panic  It'll all be fine. Sounds to me like you had the right amount of liquid and if syringe was empty afterwards then you can be sure it went in. Just means your injection technique must be getting better  You don't always feel it going in.

All the best for your cycle   
Maz x


----------

